# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] 2014 : Quand tu sors ton iPad pour jouer au Monopoly...

## Medjes

Une vieille news que j’avais faite l’an dernier ressurgit des profondeurs, et m’amène à essayer de définir le jeu de société. Plus exactement son support. Je finirai mon taf plus tard, de toute façon, le lundi matin, la veille du mois de juillet….

 Je suis allé voir sur le Larousse online pour voir s’il n’y avait pas une définition du jeu de société. Y’a plein de définition de la société, plein sur le jeu, mais rien sur les deux ensemble…Du coup c’est Wikipédia qui propose une définition, qui est la plus simple possible :
 « Le *jeu de société* est un jeu qui se pratique à plusieurs personnes, par opposition aux jeux qui se pratiquent seul, les jeux solitaires ou casse-tête. »

 Je repompe même une grosse partie du  passage, que je trouve intéressant :
 « Il n'y a pas de définition satisfaisante ni universellement admise. On exclut généralement de ces jeux les activités essentiellement physiques, qu'on appelle plus volontiers « sports », bien que certains fassent appel aux capacités de réaction, de réflexion ou d'adresse.
 En outre, on utilise parfois le terme pour désigner des jeux qui ne font pas partie des grands jeux classiques - échecs, bridge - ou des jeux appartenant à une branche connaissant un important développement, comme les jeux de guerre ou les jeux de figurines. On peut toutefois considérer que le terme *jeu de société* regroupe tous les jeux rassemblant au moins deux joueurs, auquel cas, tous ces jeux font bien partie de la famille des jeux de société.
 Le nombre de participants (au minimum deux) est variable, mais le plus souvent limité à quelques personnes. » 
 Je partage pour ma part cet avis : un jeu de société, c’est un jeu qui se joue en société, dans le sens : regroupement de personnes. Bref, on joue à plusieurs, et pas tout seul dans son coin.
 Whop hop hop hop hop hop ! Non non non non! Je ne suis pas d’accord pour autant avec vous ! Si si, je le sais, vous venez de vous exclamer, soit en pensée, soit inconsidérément devant votre voisin de bureau « Ah ben ouais, alors « Kolof » en multi (vous pouvez remplacer Call Of par BF4 si vous voulez, voir même Counter Strike...) c’est du jeu de société alors ! ».
 Mmmmmmouais mais non. L’honnêteté intellectuelle qui me caractérise (hors partie de jeu) m’oblige en effet à reconnaitre, que, selon la définition, vous pratiquez « un jeu », et vous jouez à plusieurs donc « en société ».  Les esprits chafouins insisteront en disant même qu’il y a des interactions (outre le fait de se faire dézinguer) entre joueurs lorsque ceux-ci jouent en équipe et communiquent entre eux.
 Maintenant, allez voir n’importe quel joueur poussant des cubes en bois ou des figurines, lançant des dés ou posant ses cartes, et dites-lui que vous aussi vous êtes un joueur de jeux de sociétés parce que vous possédez quand même tous les chapeaux du Heavy sur TF2. Outre le regard incrédule, teinté de tristesse, voir même d’un peu de condescendance que vous vous attirerez, vos oreilles retentiront longtemps de la vague de rires générale qui éclatera alors dans la salle.
 On doit donc rajouter à la définition de wikipédia, mais bon, toujours selon moi hein, que le jeu de société utilise dans 99% des cas un support physique type plateau de jeu, pions, cartes, figurine, etc.  Bref, pas un jeu vidéo quoi…
 Le 1% regroupera le mime, « Jacques a dit » et le « ni oui ni non », et les jeux de société qui utilisait la vidéo (D'où l'Atmosfear en image d'illustration. Ca te rappelle des souvenirs, hein ?)
 Ca, c’est la thèse. Passons à l’antithèse :
 Nous sommes en 2014. Aujourd’hui, quand tu files un magazine à un bébé de 6 mois, il essaie de faire défiler les pages comme sur la tablette de papa ou de maman. On prévoit pour 2020 plus de 80 milliard d’objets connectés (mon rêve. Enfin, après des millénaires d’évolution, quand tu seras à 10 feuilles de la fin du rouleau, ton porte Pq enverra un message au robot aspirateur afin qu’il fasse un détour par le garage, charger un nouveau rouleau et te l’apporter pour te sauver de la misère.).
 Et donc bien sûr, sur ta tablette, sur ton pc, tu peux jouer à Wanted, Pandémie, 7 wonders, les aventurier du Rail, Talisman, le 1000 bornes, Uno… et bien sur, bien connu des canards comme Frite par exemple, tu peux connaitre la joie de te faire flinguer tes joueurs à Bloodbowl.
 Bien sûr, on peut joueur contre une IA con comme ses pieds ou bien au contraire, contre des joueurs online. Et bam, « Mais m’sieur, vous v’nez dire le contraire, que le jeu de société, c’était pas les jeux vidéos ! ».
 Ta gueule, p’tit con ! Aaaah, finement remarqué !
 Bon, je dois faire une copie double, alors je vais raccourcir l’antithèse, et passer directement à la synthèse :
 Alors, le jeu de société en vidéo est-il un jeu de société ? On va laisser tomber la philo et répondre pragmatiquement : Oui.
 Premièrement, ce n’est pas un jeu vidéo, c’est un jeu de société adapté sur le support vidéo. Les règles, l’interaction, les cubes en bois, les figurines, tout y est. Pas de pew pew pew, de fps, et ainsi de suite.
 Deuxièmement, l’interaction entre joueur est plus présente, ne nous voilons pas la face, que lors d’une partie de CS… sur tablette, j’avoue, c’est plus dur. Sur Pc, mumble ou TS, lorsqu’on joue à des jeux de société, est un passage quasi obligé.

 La différence bien sûr, tient tout au contact physique. On ne lance pas les dés. On ne déplace pas sa figurine. On n’a pas la personne en face pour voir sur sa tronche s’il bluffe ou pas. On ne peut pas lui passer une bière. On ne peut pas lui infliger la vue de la danse de la victoire quand on vient de lui décapiter son gladiateur. On se sent un peu con tout seul en toge devant son pc.
 D’un autre côté, on peut joueur avec ce canard si sympa mais qui habite à l’autre bout de la France et qui de toutes façons était trop timide. On peut lui parler, l’entendre tout de même. Il ne renverse pas sa bière sur le plateau de jeu. On peut quand même lui peter les oreilles quand on vient de décapiter son gladiateur. On peut jouer en pyjama, en slip, en toge ou même à poil (à éviter si on est au cybercafé).

 Cette news illustre aussi la sortie de Tabletop Simulator sur Steam, et les divers threads dans le fofo qui fleurissent. Tabletop, c’est un « moteur physique », qui permet en fait d’utiliser des objets, des tables, de créer ces propres jeu de sociétés, et d’y jouer online. Super pour créer et tester ses propres créations, mais se pose aussi le problème du « piratage » : recréer sur Tabletop des jeux existants…


 Alors, le jeu de société « en vrai » ou « online » ? Pour ma part, je me focaliserai sur le « de société ». Du moment qu’il réunit les personnes, il est de société (non, pas Kollof !). Après ce sera les goûts et les couleurs. Je préfèrerai une partie « irl » pour le plaisir de manipuler le jeu, de pouvoir partager un moment, des bonbons et une bière, et ainsi de suite, mais à défaut, le jeu de société « online » me conviendra tout à fait, me permettant de combler mes deux attentes : m’amuser, et en bonne compagnie.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Xemnoras

Article très intéressant, du coup j'ai lu l'autre que tu évoque au début et qui est lui aussi très sympa  ::):

----------


## Medjes

Ton chèque part ce soir, promis....

 ::):

----------


## Loddfafnir

Sympa ton article Medjes.

Après, je ne suis pas fondamentalement d'accord avec 



> Deuxièmement, l’interaction entre joueur est plus présente, ne nous voilons pas la face, que lors d’une partie de CS… sur tablette, j’avoue, c’est plus dur. Sur Pc, mumble ou TS, lorsqu’on joue à des jeux de société, est un passage quasi obligé.


Les jeux multijoueurs (de LoL à Arma en passant par les MMO) prennent tous une autre dimension lorsque l'on y joue en discutant sur mumble ou TS.
Et je ne vois pas en quoi les interaction entre joueurs sont plus présentes dans une partie de 7 Wonders en ligne que dans une partie de CS par exemple.

Je suis partiellement d'accord avec ta conclusion. Au final pour moi, la question revient à déterminer ce à quoi on souhaite jouer avec les personnes que l'on apprécie.
Mais du coup, est-ce que des transpositions numériques de jeux de société seraient mon premier choix ? La plupart du temps, non.
Je trouve que ces adaptations n'exploitent pas les particularités du support numérique. Je peux comprendre l'attrait pour les jeux de cartes, permettant d'enchaîner les parties plus rapidement ou bien le test de prototypes sur Tabletop Simulator.
Par contre je trouverai dommage de faire une partie des Aventuriers du Rail alors que nous pourrions jouer par exemple jouer à Monaco.
Ou encore une partie de loup-garou/wanted/n'importe quel jeu à rôle secret alors qu'il existe des jeux comme the Ship ou des mods HL2 qui adaptent cette thématique en exploitant mieux le support informatique.

Après, on peut avoir le même type de problématique avec le retour récent des jeux multi en local. Si j'ai des amis en chair et en os sous la main, une petite partie de Battlestar Galactica ou un Towerfall ?

----------


## Medjes

Moi non plus, les transpositions ne sont pas mon premier choix, et je l'indique. Peu de choses remplacent le "contact physique".

La différence entre la partie de 7 wonders et le CS tient peut etre qu'on est tous sur le même plateau de jeu, à faire la même chose, que dans CS où chacun sera sur une partie de la map différente, avec des actions en décalées. On est sur le même jeu, avec les mêmes objs, mais il y a peut être moins d'interaction ? Je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair. Dans la partie de CS, on est dans la meme équipe, mais tu poursuis un méchant à un bout de la map, tandis que je désarme la bombe à l'autre bout, on est dans le même team, mais on ne se croise pas de la partie... (oui, c'est un exemple un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais il s'agit d'illustrer le propos).
Le jeu de société va concentrer, lui, tout le monde au même endroit, le plateau....


Je trouve intéressante ta comparaison entre un jds support numérique et un jeu vidéo qui exploite la même "idée", mais je n'y adhère pas, car je pense qu'on ne peut les comparer. Sur le JV, même si la thématique est identique, il y a tout l'aspect "agilité" qui va faire la différence. Je suis un excellent bluffeur, mais "polio-des-doigts" sur The Ship, si je vise mal, je suis foutu. (J'ai adoré The Ship. Il tourne toujours? Bloody good time aussi ?)


Je n'ai par contre pas saisi ta dernière phrase sur le retour du multi en local ? Tu peux préciser ?

----------


## Xemnoras

> Ton chèque part ce soir, promis....


Au passage, je te rappelle que je fais aussi la formule commentaire lèche-bottes sur chacune de tes news en abonnement pour seulement 152,47€ HT par mois  ::P:   :;):

----------


## Paoh

Merci. Bon article. Et je connaissais pas ce nouveau support via Steam (je me rappelle de Vassal et d'autres payants). Le workshop est deja plein a craquer  ::):

----------


## Loddfafnir

> Je n'ai par contre pas saisi ta dernière phrase sur le retour du multi en local ? Tu peux préciser ?


Pour jouer sur le net, on peut se tourner vers des adaptations numériques de JdS ou vers des jeux vidéos. Les joueurs seront présent de manière immatérielle.
Comme les jeux vidéos avec du multijoueur local sur PC sont de plus en plus nombreux ces derniers temps, il peut se poser des questions similaires quand des amis sont physiquement présents : un JdS ou un JV ?

Et si on prend ta définition 


> Je préfèrerai une partie « irl » pour le plaisir de manipuler le jeu, de pouvoir partager un moment, des bonbons et une bière, et ainsi de suite


 elle peut tout à fait s'appliquer à un JV.

----------


## Medjes

AAAAaaaaaaahhh... des machins en "hot seat" tu veux dire ? 

Ouaip... sauf que dans ce cas, je vais preferer quand même le jds, car meme quand ce n'est pas mon tour, je peux triturer mes pions, mes cartes, etc... tandis qu'en hot seat, j'attends que l'autre me laisse la place.

Oui, bon, ok, je ne vais pas faire semblant d'oublier les consoles genre Wii ou tu peux jouer à plusieurs en même temps. Bon. Oui, la d'accord, ça se rapproche d'une définition du jeu de société. Bien que, personnellement jamais je n’appellerai pas ça un jeu de société qui dans mon esprit (mais là c'est très personnel), reste lié à l'utilisation d'un matériel non vidéo...

----------


## Loddfafnir

> Bien que, personnellement jamais je n’appellerai pas ça un jeu de société qui dans mon esprit (mais là c'est très personnel), reste lié à l'utilisation d'un matériel non vidéo...


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Je voulais simplement surenchérir sur le fait qu'il n'existe pas de définition très claire du terme JdS, même si on en a sans doute une vision assez approchante.
Sans même parler des JdS qui peuvent se jouer en solo. Ils changent de catégories selon le nombre de personnes qui jouent ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Medjes

> « Le *jeu de société* est un jeu qui se pratique à plusieurs personnes, par opposition aux jeux qui se pratiquent seul, les jeux solitaires ou casse-tête.


Du moment que tu es seul, je dirai que oui  ::trollface::

----------


## Oropher

Salut!
Super article très intéressant, qui m'a donné envie de réagir et me creuser la tête moi aussi.

Déjà, je me suis posé la question, un "jeu de société", en anglais, on le traduit comment? Un tour sur la page wikipédia pour voir que la version anglaise redirige vers "board game", qu'on traduirait par "jeu de plateau". C'est pas mal, mais du coup je me pose des questions : 
est ce qu'un jeu de cartes sans plateau (la crapette, les cartes magic, etc...) est considéré selon vous comme jeu de société? Personnellement, j'utilise simplement le terme de "jeu de cartes". 
Est ce qu'un jeu sans plateau mais avec d'autres accessoires est considéré comme jeu de société? Je prend l'exemple d'un papier et d'un crayon, et le petit jeu dans lequel 2 joueurs font une course sur un circuit dessiné au pif en faisant glisser la pointe du crayon, en faisant "gicler" le crayon lorsqu'on appuie sur l'autre bout (ouais compliqué à expliquer j'espère que vous avez suivi...  ::P:  ). J'ai du mal également à le ranger dans la catégorie jeu de société. Pourtant, dès qu'on rajoute des accessoires (un vrai circuit, un dé pour des déplacements et des petites voitures en bois), cela devient un jeu de société.
Je pense qu'on peut se rapprocher d'une définition plus admise lorsqu'on parle de "jeu de plateau" comme les anglais le font.
Bon je viens de lire la partie wikipédia qui traite de ce terme (j'aurais du le faire avant, mais je laisse ma piste de réflexion) :_ "Une classification basée uniquement sur les apparences est sujette à caution puisque de nombreux jeux dits de plateau se jouent avec des cartes ou qu'inversement de nombreux jeux de cartes se jouent sur un tablier."_ Je trouve que l'un n'est pas incompatible avec l'autre. Du moment qu'on a un plateau, peu importe que ce soient des cartes ou des pions utilisés, c'est un jeu de société. Enlevez le plateau et cela devient un jeu de cartes. Le raccourci est-il trop facile? J'avoue manquer un peu d'exemples de jeu là dessus, si quelqu'un a des contre exemple à me fournir  ::): 

Une autre piste de réflexion en rapport avec le jeu vidéo : pourquoi considérer que loup garou sous sa forme irl et jeu vidéo sont différents? Pour moi cela tient à une chose : les règles. IRL, les joueurs peuvent s'accorder sur les règles, elles ne sont pas figées. Dans un jeu vidéo, elles le sont de base par contrainte technique. Pour moi un jeu de société est donc un jeu de plateau, dans lequel les joueurs peuvent s'accorder sur les règles. Reste le cas de Tabletop Simulator que cet article m'a fait découvrir. Je trouve ca excellent, et justement ce sont les joueurs qui établissent leurs règles, peut-on alors le considérer comme jeu de société? Je pense qu'il faut le voir comme son nom l'indique : un simulateur de jeu de société. Il y a très certainement des contraintes techniques qui empêcheront certaines choses d'être faites, et cela reste un jeu vidéo avant tout même avec la liberté apportée.

----------


## Medjes

Je suis tout d'accord avec toi sur la partie jeu vidéo. 

Pour la différenciation jeu de plateau / jeu de société, je mettrai un bémol : Time's up n'est concrétement qu'un jeu de carte avec un sablier, et pourtant c'est un excellent jeu de société, et je ne le calerai pas en jeu de carte...

Idem pour Timeline ou le Fictionnaire: le jeu physique ne se joue qu'avec des cartes. Pourtant, ce sont des jeux de sociétés. Peut être faudrait il nuancer en indiquant que les jeux de cartes ne se rapportent qu'aux jeux utilisant un paquet de 52 cartes pique coeur trèfle carreau ?

----------


## Anonyme866

> Les jeux multijoueurs (de LoL à Arma en passant par les MMO) prennent tous une autre dimension lorsque l'on y joue en discutant sur mumble ou TS.
> Et je ne vois pas en quoi les interaction entre joueurs sont plus présentes dans une partie de 7 Wonders en ligne que dans une partie de CS par exemple.


Le rapport au temps ? Dans CS, avec l'action ou lorsque l'on est aux aguets en attente du pic d'action lors d'une traque, ça ne se prête pas spécialement à tailler le bout d'gras.

Un jeu simili plateau, comme Civilization ou Unity of Command, affranchis du temps, permettra plus de convivialité, même lors des moments les plus tendus.







> Et si on prend ta définition  elle peut tout à fait s'appliquer à un JV.


Ouais... Enfin, mis à part quelques jeux se jouant dans le salon avec une console, pas mal de nos jeux demanderaient de trimballer nos PC pour des lanparties. On fait côté pratique et convivialité... Un jeu de société, un jeu sur table (qu'il soit avec plateau ou cartes), tu rapportes le jeu et basta.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si tu fais ta partie de jeu de société en ligne, tout seul contre l'IA, ça reste un jeu de société ?

----------


## Medjes

Si on part sur la base de définition ça reste un jeu de société que tu ne joues pas en société. 

C'est comme un frigo. Si tu mets des parpaings dedans, ca reste un frigo, ça refroidit les parpaings, mais c'est pas vraiment fait pour.

----------

